# Please help me..



## vicki30 (Oct 25, 2009)

*I wanna download wallpapers PACK of different categories from internet..Can anyone tell me any particular website..?*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi vicki30 :wave:

The easiest way would be to Google 'your theme' wallpapers - 'Your theme' being the type of pics you want i.e. NASA space wallpapers, Hubble wallpapers, manga, nature or whatever. 

If you have a widescreen monitor, add that to the search - 'your theme' widescreen wallpapers.

Beware though, some sites are very good, t'others can leave nasty cookies and such on your PC.

If you let us know what type of wallpaper you want, it's very likely that members here can direct you to some good sites :smile:


----------

